# Campsite price reductions on the Costa's ??????



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi All  
Has anyone heard of any good deals on Campsite fees on the Costa's ?

I had to ask because I spoke to a German motorhomer who said he had heard of a campsite at or near Albir/Benidorm area that had reduced the price for a month (due to the fact that they are not as full as normal!)

I am sceptical because the price he quoted was 100 euro's for a month 8O 8O 8O 
Perhaps he was having a laugh :lol: 
But nowhere seems full and therefore its not impossible that some are doing deals :? 
Anyone :?: 
Cheers Catherine


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi catherine hope you have heard right and prices are good all helps we are trying to get prices for the easter break and as every where the prices double , hopefully it won,t be too bad after so it will equal out/ WE ARE COUNTING THE DAYS been a bit wroof// with this flu thingy so hearing about members hols is helping to keep our spirits up also a little tot ? medicinal ofcoures. regards

tomnjune


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Costas prices????*

Hi tomnjune
I am sorry to hear you have the flu  & hope you make a full recovery quickly 8) 
I hope what i heard is right too...as we are getting hammered on exchange rates  
I am hoping someone with wifi on the costas can confirm "dropping prices" :?: 
Regards Catherine


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I can only speak as I find and the sites on the Costa's I've been on have been almost full and are still filling up with the Snow Birds who travel here after Xmas. The sites are as follows.
El Raco Benidorm only the Parcelas that no one wants were available in December. 
Roquetas De Mar not full but filling and I could only get a Parcela for a short time due to it being booked from mid Jan. onwards. 
Camping Fuengirola 2 Parcelas available only, probably none left by now.
I'm now on Camping La Marina and it has a lot of parcelas that cannot take anything over 6mtrs and I'm just over 7mtrs. Though I have a parcela I could fit on, I have to be off on the 26th as it is prebooked, and they have nothing else available after that date.
I can only assume that the sites that are empty are the one's that no one wants to stay on.
No signs of reduced prices so far but I live in hope.

Pete


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Marbella*

We're on Camping Marbella Playa.
Only one or two empty pitches,but most occupied or reserved,has filled up in last week.
No price reductions but why would they!


----------



## 119009 (Dec 27, 2008)

I think herr motorhomer must be pulling your leg I'm afraid. El raco is charging 14.50 per night, Almafra 18.80, amanello 10.70, arena blanca 11.77, cap blanch 18.83 per night but drops to 12 euros after 42 nights. All the above are for stays of 1 month or more. There are several other sites around benidorm of various standards which I have not investigated/bothered with and if I do hear of a cheap one I'll be sure to let you know.Even the aires at alfaz de pi is 12 per night or 10 for stays 
over a month,showers 1 euro. 

The next time you see him tell him your next crossing will be via calais whilst really planning to come by cherbourg.... fall for it every time.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

bigfattrucker said:


> I think herr motorhomer must be pulling your leg I'm afraid.


Hi bigfattrucker
I thought it might be a strange form of germanic humour :lol: :lol: 
Thanks to you & everyone who took the time to respond.
:smilecolros: 
Regards Catherine


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We are on camping villasol in benidorm and we have not heard of any reductions in the area.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------

